# NCE USB wiring



## charter.pa (Apr 23, 2014)

I am attempting to hook up this USB. I'm not sure it is working. Going by the wiring diagram. It shows a 12V supply has to be used at the panel. I will assume the "track" wire coming in/out of the left rear port is the wire going back to the Power Pro box. The left front port to the Power Cab and the right front to the USB. Do I need to get a 12V wall wart to power the panel to get the USB to turn on ?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

No Picture??


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

do you mean the NCE USB interface?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi gregc, and not to hijack this thread, but... could The Zodiac use this and JMRI with a Powercab to "trolley" his train with appropriate bells and whistles, without any other controllers, Arduino or DCC++?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

cid said:


> could The Zodiac use this and JMRI with a Powercab to "trolley" his train with appropriate bells and whistles, without any other controllers, Arduino or DCC++?


this interface allows JMRI/PC send commands to an NCE command station (e.g PowerCab) and supports many decoder functions


----------



## charter.pa (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes that is the USB. I'm asking about the diagram that comes with it for wiring. I am confused. Do I need a 12V power supply to the panel, to turn on the USB ? ( the panel is what the power cab plugs into ) I thought the power pro box supplies the power to the panel.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

charter.pa said:


> Yes that is the USB. I'm asking about the diagram that comes with it for wiring. I am confused. Do I need a 12V power supply to the panel, to turn on the USB ? ( the panel is what the power cab plugs into ) I thought the power pro box supplies the power to the panel.


no. 
this unit plugs into a UTP just like any other NCE cab . It connects to the PC using a USB cable. Power can come from either USB or the UTP connector

yes the PowerPro will provide power to the NCE cabs thru the UTPs


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Done deal! All it need now is a little coding.... 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## charter.pa (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok. I have that cable. So then I am wired correctly. Thank you. I cannot get any lights to come on when the USB is connected to my laptop. So i thought it wasn't working.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

coding? are you building your own like i just did?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

gregc, I got nothing but an Arduino I am just learning about. Making light of the coding comment was in jest. First, I gotta learn how to spell JMRI. But I'm working on it... 🤣

When I have questions, I know where to go...


----------

